# HOPPERS HYDRAULICS



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice hoppers!!! More pics!!!


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

SINGLE PUMP 6 BATS


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

DOUBLE PUMP 12 BATS


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

ARMS FOR SALE $180 THEY FIT G BODY OR BIG BODY


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac198/angel001photo/******.jpg


----------



## 64SSVERT (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## 64SSVERT (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## RJ_313 (Jan 5, 2009)

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

nice rides


----------



## the_Punisher (Jan 18, 2004)

very nice pics willy :thumbsup:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Feb 22 2010, 03:49 PM~16689953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *i like the way them rear tires sit...nice rides*


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

:wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Feb 22 2010, 05:49 PM~16689953
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that mothafuckas bad :cheesy:


----------



## Big Cheese (May 11, 2006)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

VERY nice rides..


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Cheese_@Feb 22 2010, 10:10 PM~16695367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah I like the hoppers. I've always like that vert regal.


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

^^^^^^^^BUILT BY HOPPERS???? :dunno:


----------



## Big Cheese (May 11, 2006)

Big Cheese frame


----------



## Big Cheese (May 11, 2006)

Big Cheese a-arms


----------



## Big Cheese (May 11, 2006)




----------



## Big Cheese (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Feb 25 2010, 06:32 PM~16724416
> *^^^^^^^^BUILT BY HOPPERS???? :dunno:
> *


was up Dre naw we didnt do that!!!!!


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

all these cars are super junk yard approved lol jk keep upthe good work


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64SSVERT_@Feb 22 2010, 02:40 PM~16689882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1 my favorite hoppers nice ride.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Cheese_@Feb 25 2010, 11:11 PM~16728990
> *was up Dre naw we didnt do that!!!!!
> *



I KNOW I KNOW I WAS JUST CLOWNING! FRAME IS LOOKING BAD ASS!


----------



## Big Cheese (May 11, 2006)

Came to Hoppers for a Tune Up


----------



## Big Cheese (May 11, 2006)




----------



## Big Cheese (May 11, 2006)




----------



## Big Cheese (May 11, 2006)




----------



## Big Cheese (May 11, 2006)




----------



## Big Cheese (May 11, 2006)




----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

nice mounts.


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

what it do?????????? BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## 82 Q-Deville (Sep 24, 2008)

WHATS HAPPENIN HOMIES...CLEAN RIDES.....


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

good looking rides!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Big Cheese (May 11, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Big Cheese (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 3 2010, 01:32 AM~16779281
> *what it do??????????  BIG  AL  SAID IT
> *


[/B]_*
ILL MAKE SURE YOU FIND OUT WHEN ITS BUILT PIMPIN*_


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 2 2010, 11:32 PM~16779281
> *what it do??????????  BIG  AL  SAID IT
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

uffin: uffin: :420:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

got more pics of the frame?


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

I HAVE A SPOT FOR THE AFTER HOPP! I WENT AND MET WITH A GUY WHO OWNS A HUGE ASS CORPRATE PLAZA. HE SAID ITS A GO. JUST HAVE TO BE OUT BY 6AM MONDAY MORNING. I GOT HIS CARD SO IF ANY COPS SHOW UP THEY CAN CALL HIM AND HE IS GOING TO BE THERE FOR A FEW HOURS. 


DIRECTIONS.....

PULLING OUT OF THE REAR ENTRANCE OF THE FAIRGROUNDS. HEAD SOUTH (LEFT) ON ORIENT RD 

THE FIRST LIGHT IS MLK. HEAD WEST (RIGHT) ON MLK ABOUT A HALF MILE.

AND THE PARKING LOT IS TO THE RIGHT JUST PAST THE INTERSTATE ACROSS THE STREET FROM MC DONALDS. 

ITS AT THE INTERSECTION OF INTERSTATE 4 AND MLK. NO MORE THEN 2 MILES FROM THE SHOW.


----------



## ERICK_NOBLEZA (Mar 12, 2010)

THAT RED 1S FUKN NICE HOMIE MUCH LOVE N RESPECT FROM NOBLEZA CAR CLUB EL PASO TX


----------



## Big Cheese (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 9 2010, 05:06 PM~16840351
> *got more pics of the frame?
> *


ill be posting some more pics real soon


----------



## Big Cheese (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ERICK_NOBLEZA_@Mar 12 2010, 08:08 PM~16873625
> *THAT RED 1S FUKN NICE HOMIE MUCH LOVE N RESPECT FROM NOBLEZA CAR CLUB EL PASO TX
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homie uffin: uffin:


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

YALL bOYZ KEEP PUTTIN IN WORK NICE WORK PIMPS


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Cheese_@Feb 22 2010, 10:10 PM~16695367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


some reason i really like this car can i get it?


----------



## lilred (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Feb 22 2010, 02:49 PM~16689953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


loving this car


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

My Webpage


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

OYE MY UNCLE WILLY KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

TTT, HOPE TO SEE YALL OUT IN TAMPA LRM AND AFTER HOPP


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn you guys ant fuckin around


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Cheese (May 11, 2006)




----------



## Big Cheese (May 11, 2006)




----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

:biggrin: like a glove


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Cheese_@Mar 24 2010, 11:24 PM~16993055
> *
> *


OH SHIT :wow:


----------



## the_Punisher (Jan 18, 2004)

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr.7thGate (Sep 6, 2006)

who moved my cheeze?????   
lookin really nice homie!!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 19 2010, 02:22 PM~16938348
> *some reason i really like this car can i get it?
> *


Cus it's candied with patterns fool..... :biggrin: 


Sup William, nice work homie..Keep it up...How'd that new axle work out :biggrin:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ERICK_NOBLEZA (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big Cheese_@Mar 24 2010, 10:24 PM~16993055
> *
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: NICE!!!!


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:sprint:


----------



## MR.GRUMPY (May 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 1 2010, 12:59 AM~17063403
> *Cus it's candied with patterns fool..... :biggrin:
> Sup William, nice work homie..Keep it up...How'd that new axle work out :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah that might be it, sup big dog


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64SSVERT_@Feb 22 2010, 02:40 PM~16689882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that regal is badass


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Feb 22 2010, 02:49 PM~16689953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and so is this one


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)




----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Aug 2 2010, 07:59 PM~18211025
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U TOOK THE FRAME OFF


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 1 2010, 01:59 AM~17063403
> *Cus it's candied with patterns fool..... :biggrin:
> Sup William, nice work homie..Keep it up...How'd that new axle work out :biggrin:
> *


 the axle on the big body is working perfect .. looking good two


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 2 2010, 08:14 PM~18211181
> *U TOOK THE FRAME OFF
> *




time for a make over


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Aug 2 2010, 08:17 PM~18211215
> *time for a make over
> *


NICE I ALWAYS LIKED THAT CAR..... :thumbsup:


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

http://i827.photobucket.com/albums/zz194/willy_bucket_03/*****.jpg


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87 (Oct 16, 2008)

lookin 4ward 2 seein u guys in plant city 4 tha firme estilo show :biggrin:


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 2 2010, 08:19 PM~18211230
> *NICE I ALWAYS LIKED THAT CAR.....  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

"BULLY" be out soon


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

u stuck homie thats a big loss


----------



## king of hialeah (Jun 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 4 2010, 11:12 AM~18226332
> *u stuck  homie  thats a big  loss
> *



SO TRUE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 4 2010, 11:12 AM~18226332
> *u stuck  homie  thats a big  loss
> *




i won before i hit the switch


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by king of hialeah_@Aug 4 2010, 01:53 PM~18227705
> *SO  TRUE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *




and what car u got


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Aug 4 2010, 04:17 PM~18229007
> *and what car u got
> *


make a few adjustments bro, you should be good


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

:uh: damn all that.. the cars these boys build WORK! candied..chromed.. and on the bumper?? thats a big win if you ask me..keep doin your thing C.A. and Hoppers Crew..


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 4 2010, 10:12 AM~18226332
> *u stuck  homie  thats a big  loss
> *


over here you got to put just as much work in makin it look good as you do making it hop... nobody like a ugly car no matter how high it hops


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Aug 2 2010, 07:35 PM~18211411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Aug 4 2010, 03:17 PM~18229007
> *and what car u got
> *


----------



## 2DAYWASAGOODDAY (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 4 2010, 11:12 AM~18226332
> *u stuck  homie  thats a big  loss
> *


MAYBE ONE DAY YOU'LL PAINT THAT THING...


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2DAYWASAGOODDAY_@Aug 11 2010, 08:48 PM~18288553
> *MAYBE ONE DAY YOU'LL PAINT THAT THING...
> *


yea and maybe one day he'll learn how 2 hit a switsh


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

what up chicho


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Aug 24 2010, 07:12 PM~18395823
> *what up chicho
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM BORRACHOS (Sep 1, 2008)

Bump C.A Doing big Thangs :biggrin:


----------



## CruzanLow (Feb 20, 2010)

:wave: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

TTT FOR MY ****** FROM HOPPERS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

looking good</span>


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

BULLY'S frame 









cruising


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Aug 3 2010, 07:52 PM~18221257
> *
> *


u stuck


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin-hard_@Nov 14 2010, 08:24 PM~19067758
> *u stuck
> *


and your point is


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BloodBath_@Nov 21 2010, 08:44 PM~19126917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

my homeboy pincho having fun


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## juicedmonteSS (Mar 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## FUCQH8RS (Jul 14, 2006)

Yall boyz keep doin it big  :biggrin:


----------



## Atrevido (Jan 1, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

You east coast boys got any good shows we can hit up and get some good hops ..


----------



## Atrevido (Jan 1, 2012)

:worship:T t t hoppers hydraulics :h5:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Pinky Bitches said:


> You east coast boys got any good shows we can hit up and get some good hops ..


Hello any hoppers down south wana hop lol.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

very nice :wow:, do you guys work on other vehicles or just the club rides?


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Hello any hoppers down south wana hop lol.


when ever u plan on making the trip just make sure central florida hears about it so we can jump in the mix. might have a few cars to throw in this hop ur looking for ;-)


----------



## Atrevido (Jan 1, 2012)

3:biggrin:5


----------



## Shorty's Hydraulics (Jun 17, 2011)

*Prestolite Old School Plus Motors $145.00 each. Shipping using U.S. Mail flat rate box with insurance is $16 for one motor and $18 for two motors. 

Instock and ready to ship! *


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

purolows 72 mc said:


> when ever u plan on making the trip just make sure central florida hears about it so we can jump in the mix. might have a few cars to throw in this hop ur looking for ;-)


Word,,


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Hello any hoppers down south wana hop lol.


Last time you were down here i broke you ass offfff dog with a single pump dog


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Hello any hoppers down south wana hop lol.


last time you were here i broke your ass offff 
With a single


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

BloodBath said:


> Last time you were down here i broke you ass offfff dog with a single pump dog


Lol. You have a good imagination and a terrible memory lol. But if you would like to do it again ,I would be more than happy to break you off again ,,I'm due for a trip to Miami ...I haven't been down there since


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

For real get me a good show possibly with a payout lol. Gotta cover some fuel cost ..I would like to come down there and kick it with you southern boys and girls


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Me TOO.... I 'm down for some 5 day trips.....I 'll be in Orlando for 10 days in july...might have too make it business and pleasure


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:run:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Me TOO.... I 'm down for some 5 day trips.....I 'll be in Orlando for 10 days in july...might have too make it business and pleasure


That's what I'm talking about ,,what's the dates ,Il meet you down there ,with the pink


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

BLOOTHBATH gone b ready by da time :boink:


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

Pinky Bitches said:


> That's what I'm talking about ,,what's the dates ,Il meet you down there ,with the pink


don't bring any buckets, there's plenty around here


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

DIPN714 said:


> :run:


big al does the seadoo still float?


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

OOOH sh... das cold :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

BloodBath said:


> big al does the seadoo still float?


Nah homie. That's a surfboard ,with a party deck on it lol


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

..


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

ouch!! its murder before the hop even starts ... ca does it big down here ... always doin straight gangstah shit!!!


----------



## Atrevido (Jan 1, 2012)

:wow:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ooohhh that's pretty ,,but I'm still gona break u off lol. Chrome,paint and a v-8


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

BloodBath said:


> ..


 :boink::rofl:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

blackonblack64 said:


> ouch!! its murder before the hop even starts ... ca does it big down here ... always doin straight gangstah shit!!!


 C.A:thumbsup:


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCe33oWYwgg&feature=youtu.be

this ones for you.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

That bitch is hott lol. Very nice very nice


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

Pinky Bitches said:


> That bitch is hott lol. Very nice very nice


thanks dog, but you dont have to worry about blood bath, but you should be worried about the beast. my two door box. he'll be waiting for you in the summer


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

BloodBath said:


> thanks dog, but you dont have to worry about blood bath, but you should be worried about the beast. my two door box. he'll be waiting for you in the summer


That's what I'm talking about homie , I'm looking forward to kicking with you guys for real ..I love a good hop


----------



## Atrevido (Jan 1, 2012)

:thumbsup:


Pinky Bitches said:


> That's what I'm talking about homie , I'm looking forward to kicking with you guys for real ..I love a good hop


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

BloodBath said:


> thanks dog, but you dont have to worry about blood bath, but you should be worried about the beast. my two door box. he'll be waiting for you in the summer


 d BEAST :run:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

BloodBath said:


> thanks dog, but you dont have to worry about blood bath, but you should be worried about the beast. my two door box. he'll be waiting for you in the summer


We can't leave BLACK BETTY out of all this fun !!!


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Nah homie. That's a surfboard ,with a party deck on it lol


i might be surfing but i get it done


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Were coming down to obsession fest,if you boys wana get your hop on lol.


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

oye, you fools are slacking, post up some new pics, and you know what im talking about to :wow:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

coming soon, don't let the clean paint fool you, it will smash bumper..:wow:


----------



## animaniacs (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

that was before a couple of guys from good times California came down here and fucked with it, now its chipping like a mothafuckaa :nono::nono::nono:


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## 87monteonthree (Jul 20, 2012)

Some sick cars out there you guys are what bring low riding to life once I get working on my monte I will be hittin switches with u guys


----------



## 87monteonthree (Jul 20, 2012)

What happen last year are u comin this year to kentukcy


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Happy new years from PINKY BITCHES


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

The beast coming out soon.


----------



## Atrevido (Jan 1, 2012)

:thumbsup: looking real good homie !!!


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

Atrevido said:


> :thumbsup: looking real good homie !!!


Thanks.


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

BloodBath said:


> The beast coming out soon.


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

BloodBath said:


> The beast coming out soon.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Atrevido (Jan 1, 2012)

:thumbsup:


BloodBath said:


> http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac198/angel001photo/******.jpg


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

Another happy Customer ​


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

BloodBath said:


>


My favorite.....:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DIPN714 said:


> i might be surfing but i get it done


:thumbsup:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice


BloodBath said:


> Another happy
> 
> 
> Customer ​


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

BloodBath said:


>



dam!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

L_NEGRO said:


> Nice


That damn thing was sick....I had to look 3 times that night....lol


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:uffin::420::biggrin:


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

damn the box came out nice.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

BloodBath said:


>


:worship:.............soon......


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Still Hated said:


>


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

L_NEGRO said:


>


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

STREET FAME COMING FOR THAT CAPRICE AND PULL UP ANY SINGLE PUMP YOU GUYS HAVE READY! Y'ALL WANT THE BLUE SINGLE PUMP KING YALL WILL HAVE IT.....STREET FAME CUSTOMS BETTER ASK SOMEBODY! AND THIS AINT NO FLOATING DOUBLE PUMP....ITS A SINGLE PUMP


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

:drama:


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

Its good you guys come down here save me the trip over there i will let my car do the talking


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

Big Al this is lowrider site not a fishing site so no more pics of the jet boat


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

Big Al this is lowrider site not a fishing site so no more pics of the jet boat


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

And about the double pump is cuz we dont put that much weight in the trunk likes you guys do


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Yea it shows 20 hits to get the bumper


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

AzsMostHated said:


> Yea it shows 20 hits to get the bumper


We still hop out here ....not just build teeter totters.lol


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

GT~PLATING said:


> STREET FAME COMING FOR THAT CAPRICE AND PULL UP ANY SINGLE PUMP YOU GUYS HAVE READY! Y'ALL WANT THE BLUE SINGLE PUMP KING YALL WILL HAVE IT.....STREET FAME CUSTOMS BETTER ASK SOMEBODY! AND THIS AINT NO FLOATING DOUBLE PUMP....ITS A SINGLE PUMP
> 
> View attachment 733225


wow floating double pump . I am 3000pounds lighter than u are so lets see. Down here n this litte town called miayeyo u pips called us papi n 4 ur reaction u been told.


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

DIPN714 said:


>


Big Al bring tha lco 2 so u can do damage n than surf. ..lol. Not for real bring the lco n b part of the history on the making


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

AzsMostHated said:


> Yea it shows 20 hits to get the bumper


Don't matter 20hits or 2 the difference is the amount of lead, steel, sand bags .On my case I love to be able to drive but the king is coming so :roflmao:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

I drive my single pump every were 30 40 miles to a hop on 13s tags insurance real rider doing 92 inches single pump no double


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

Are any east coast guys bringing cars to vegas


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

AzsMostHated said:


> I drive my single pump every were 30 40 miles to a hop on 13s tags insurance real rider doing 92 inches single pump no double


That's what I talking about real hoppers .Vegas we like to but u know let's see if we can make:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

DIPN714 said:


>


Big Al I need the jet boat to bring some relatives from CUBA .Nice belt and shiny


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

L_NEGRO said:


> wow floating double pump . I am 3000pounds lighter than u are so lets see. Down here n this litte town called miayeyo u pips called us papi n 4 ur reaction u been told.


My shit runs and drives and has full interior sounds and all no need for weight excuses everybody got weight some just better at hiding it.


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

GT~PLATING said:


> My shit runs and drives and has full interior sounds and all no need for weight excuses everybody got weight some just better at hiding it.


No excuses on my part I know the game but u talking about double or single and floating. I can say some people like lawnmower motors , 14and balloons tires , 6 or 7000lbs.But I'm here to play this game so let's do this and to make u happy know I'm single pump too


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

L_NEGRO said:


> No excuses on my part I know the game but u talking about double or single and floating. I can say some people like lawnmower motors , 14and balloons tires , 6 or 7000lbs.But I'm here to play this game so let's do this and to make u happy know I'm single pump too


Homie you dont need to make them happy ,you do your thing ..there not gona come on our side of the map anyway ...


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Homie you dont need to make them happy ,you do your thing ..there not gona come on our side of the map anyway ...


Whats up Pinky 
Well we ready with a 350 motor on 155/80/13


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Homie you dont need to make them happy ,you do your thing ..there not gona come on our side of the map anyway ...


I hope they do.We all love the competition bbq and cold beers.:thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

L_NEGRO said:


> No excuses on my part I know the game but u talking about double or single and floating. I can say some people like lawnmower motors , 14and balloons tires , 6 or 7000lbs.But I'm here to play this game so let's do this and to make u happy know I'm single pump too


TALKING ABOUT LAWNMOWER ENGINES WHICH MINES STOCK, BALLOON TIRES AND WEIGHT ARE EXCUSES OR SOMETHING TO CRY ABOUT.....LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING NUFF SAID......


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

GT~PLATING said:


> TALKING ABOUT LAWNMOWER ENGINES WHICH MINES STOCK, BALLOON TIRES AND WEIGHT ARE EXCUSES OR SOMETHING TO CRY ABOUT.....LET THE CARS DO THE TALKING NUFF SAID......


You still don't quite understand. I'm here to play ask you pips .Don't like excuses I love the competition and this Black Classic Angels is whiting for Ur Royale Hines to have some fun .


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread.*(2 members and 3 guests)L_NEGRO*Lowridergame305

Posting Permissions

:thumbsup:Q buelta Big Alex


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

CHICO305 said:


> :rimshot:


El Nica :thumbsup:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread.*(1 members and 4 guests)L_NEGRO:roflmao:Big C it's u stalking me hno:


----------



## Lowridergame305 (Jun 15, 2006)

L_NEGRO said:


> There are currently 5 users browsing this thread.*(2 members and 3 guests)L_NEGRO*Lowridergame305
> 
> Posting Permissions
> 
> :thumbsup:Q buelta Big Alex



Dimeloooo Negroooooo acuerdate ya no es alex es kilo lmao


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

L_NEGRO said:


> I hope they do.We all love the competition bbq and cold beers.:thumbsup:


That's what I'm talking about ,make sure I get an invite ,,I likes to party


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

BloodBath said:


> Whats up Pinky
> Well we ready with a 350 motor on 155/80/13


And thats just real talk....no excuses.....lets get it..!!!!


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

Martian said:


>


We'll be there


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Pinky Bitches said:


> That's what I'm talking about ,make sure I get an invite ,,I likes to party


Lol lest show how the east coast play and party :thumbsup:


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

Lowridergame305 said:


> Dimeloooo Negroooooo acuerdate ya no es alex es kilo lmao


 :yes:


----------



## CHICO305 (Aug 12, 2008)

L_NEGRO said:


> El Nica :thumbsup:


 wat it do loco


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

Might have a couple toys to bring out if the decide to make a trip to the east coast.


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

purolows said:


> Might have a couple toys to bring out if the decide to make a trip to the east coast.


Sounds


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

Might just get a little crazy and go to majestics new years picnic


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

purolows said:


> Might have a couple toys to bring out if the decide to make a trip to the east coast.


Sounds good


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice ass box. Looks like ur going to be hitting high 90s low 100s... can't wait to see it in action


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

purolows said:


> Nice ass box. Looks like ur going to be hitting high 90s low 100s... can't wait to see it in action


Lmao


----------



## L_NEGRO (Jul 11, 2009)

CadillacNick said:


>


 Nice pics nick


----------



## CadillacNick (Apr 12, 2007)

L_NEGRO said:


> Nice pics nick


Thanks *****! Anytime for the Homies!:thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Damn.....must be doing something right for them Cali boys to take your pic and print up shirts......


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

Still Hated said:


> Damn.....must be doing something right for them Cali boys to take your pic and print up shirts......


Thats nice but they should see it know


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

BloodBath said:


> Thats nice but they should see it know


They aint ready for the new Bloodbath....


----------



## BloodBath (Dec 29, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCe33oWYwgg


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

BloodBath said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCe33oWYwgg


Won't play, says emi music is blocking it


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Mine says the same thing


----------



## Martian (Jun 25, 2003)

BloodBath said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCe33oWYwgg


Looks good Willie..... hope to see it at our picnic on Jan.12 uffin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

TTT.....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

Still Hated said:


>


DAM! That caprice a V8?


----------

